# AEP Recreation Areas



## wrastlnfeesh (Mar 30, 2009)

Does anyone have fishing information regarding the AEP Recreation Areas? I stumbled across their website recently while trying to find information about old ATV/dirt bike riding areas out that way. I noticed the reclamation work AEP has done with all of the small lakes and ponds, camping, hiking, and etc. It sounds promising, but I didn't know if they get a lot of pressure. I looked at the maps, and some of those bodies of water are well off the beaten path. Anyway, Im not looking for big secrets here. Just if anyone has given this resource any time, and if any of the bodies of water have boat access. Thanks.


----------



## wrastlnfeesh (Mar 30, 2009)

I am replying to my own thread. After I posted, I noticed that there were 21 posts about AEP from other users. I am the new guy.


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

Yes AEP has access for "Small" boats, Yaks, Canoes, and Tubes.

I used to go down there a lot to camp and fish with Friends and would take the old John boat down.

The ponds with easy access get ALOT of pressure so look for the ponds that you have to walk a little to get to for the bigger fish.

Also dont forget to take your fishing license as well as you camping permit. Camping permit is free you can get it on-line or at most of the bait shops in the area. Not sure if it has changed but you used to only need 1 permit per campsite not per person but like I said they are free so it would not hurt to just get one anyways.

GL and have fun.


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

All the boat access lakes are all pressured pretty hard. I would invest in a float tube or kayak and start walking.


----------



## wrastlnfeesh (Mar 30, 2009)

I like that approach (yak/tube). An over-nighter or two would probably be a great trip with that gear. I'm huge on the Boundary Waters (BWCAW) in Minnesota. What are some of the depths of the furthest out ponds? Are there any what some would consider 'small lakes' in AEP? Thanks for the previous info Mykidsr1 and FishJunky.


----------



## FloridaFishTransplant (Jun 15, 2005)

There are some of those ponds that are 40+ in depth. know the 3 heavy pressured lakes along the main drag by hook lake has some area that are steady 35 to 40. The largest lake out there is the old campsite Q. prolly 15 to 20 acres. Hope this helps


----------



## franman78 (May 27, 2008)

Where roughly was the old campsite Q? I have heard of this one before, but never really knew where it was.

How I wish campsite L was still open....

By the way, I would leave the ATV's at home. The DNR and AEP personnel patrol the area and ATV's are strictly prohibited on the grounds. Be sure to keep out of the Central Ohio Coal Company's active mine areas as well.

FloridaFish Transplant, I know in one of the other posts you said that you were living around Hackney. You live in the little cluster of houses or on the "outskirts"? My family has been hunting down around Hackney off McMannis-Riggs Road for years near the conveyor.


----------



## FloridaFishTransplant (Jun 15, 2005)

I live in the burb's of Hackney just after the center township building on the hill. YEs people can not bring ATV's out there , we do it all the time but we have been riding that area for quite awhile. I have seen guys show up in the campsites with there bikes only to be watched all week-end. There are several trails for walking though with good ponds.


----------



## wrastlnfeesh (Mar 30, 2009)

franman78 said:


> Where roughly was the old campsite Q? I have heard of this one before, but never really knew where it was.
> 
> How I wish campsite L was still open....
> 
> ...


Had no intentions of riding in AEP. Just had ridden in areas close to AEP before. That is how I found out about the fishing and camping.


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

I still think one of my favorite things to do down at AEP is when the Bass bite is slow get out the trusty old fly rod and catch the big gills that are/were in there. There used to be huge blue gills in AEP but I have not been down there for a couple of years or so. Kids are old enough to go this year so I was planning on taking them down there for a weekend after my son get out of school. Always has been my favorite place to camp as far as public places go.


----------



## wrastlnfeesh (Mar 30, 2009)

I have been researching and reading the many posts AEP regulars have written. That place seems amazing. How long has it been a public 'natural resource.' Look at some of the pictures from the AEP tubing thread.


----------



## Networthy (Dec 22, 2008)

In regards to ole' campsite Q I believe that it is still off limits and currently isn't even considered "part of" AEP. At least I think that is what the sign has said for the last three to five years. Campsite "L" wow what an awesome lake(s) I have caught some real pigs in that lake, too bad they have drained the level way down, completely ruined the one spot that I could always count on to hold a 4-8 pounder. But that said it is off limits also.
Last year I heard rumor that next year there is a plan to reopen Q with campsites and restrooms. I kind of hope that they don't and just allow it to be fished. Maybe it would get less pressure that way. But, like I said it was a rumor and with the economy being in the crapper maybe it wont happen for a few more years.


----------



## pastorchris (Mar 19, 2007)

I believe that there are plans in the works to reopen Q next year. I dont know about the camping but I was told by someone who works for AEP that they are going to open it next year as well as some of the land thats restricted now


----------



## maggot (Apr 12, 2008)

wrastlnfeesh said:


> I have been researching and reading the many posts AEP regulars have written. That place seems amazing. How long has it been a public 'natural resource.' Look at some of the pictures from the AEP tubing thread.


AEP has been a public area since sometime in the 60's...not sure of the year. It was originally owned by Ohio Power which was taken over by AEP. I know guys that still have maps and permits from the 60's. I started coming here in 1974. Sure was great back then as it was not too popular and you could basicly have the whole place to yourself. Back then they were still actively mining and you would here them dynamiteing the hillsides uncoverng the coal. Sometimes it would scare the crap out of ya. Well those days are long gone and it is what it is......good and bad.


----------



## BBANKS (Mar 31, 2008)

I know growing up and camping with my Grandparent down there in the 70's and 80's where fun. I would not trade them days for nothing. Camping with a guy that worked for Ohio Power Coal Mine was great as well. We could get to thing and see things that most people dream of. Riding on the haul roads was fun going places with him were great. Now all i have is the memories of camping with my Grandparents and all there great friends. Now i make my own memories of camping with a great group of guys every year. It sure would be nice to get back where we used to be able to go though! Maggot i bet i got my grandpas permit and i am sure it is from the 60's


----------



## wrastlnfeesh (Mar 30, 2009)

maggot said:


> AEP has been a public area since sometime in the 60's...not sure of the year. It was originally owned by Ohio Power which was taken over by AEP. I know guys that still have maps and permits from the 60's. I started coming here in 1974. Sure was great back then as it was not too popular and you could basicly have the whole place to yourself. Back then they were still actively mining and you would here them dynamiteing the hillsides uncoverng the coal. Sometimes it would scare the crap out of ya. Well those days are long gone and it is what it is......good and bad.


I know what you mean. The changing of times with more and more people kills me. Its not that I dislike people enjoying great resources, but the sheer abundance of people is what makes things so different. Although I live in a city, I am constantly looking for the road less traveled, searching for some kind of pure wildlife. Of course we can travel to BWCWA, Quetico,...Alaska. But nothing is better than having something like that close to home. I talked with my Dad about AEP, and he said that we were through there when I was very young, and he has had fishing buddies that always talked highly of the resource through out the 80's and 90's. Hopefully when I travel to AEP for the first time as an adult fisherman, I am not adding to a dwindling environment. What time of the week is typically the most secluded/least amount of people at AEP? I have researched the vastness of this area, looked at pictures, and visited websites (aepclassic.com was awesome.) Thanks for the info again.


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

wrastlnfeesh said:


> What time of the week is typically the most secluded/least amount of people at AEP?


Tuesday through Thursday are the lightest days from my exp.

Dont even bother on a Holiday weekend.

Either way most of the people that go up there are pretty lazy and not willing to put in the effort to get to the ponds that are more secluded. Just pack light and start walking. You can always find ponds further back that no one is fishing.


----------



## Networthy (Dec 22, 2008)

Dont even bother on a Holiday weekend.
or gun season


----------



## ts326802 (Aug 9, 2008)

I had been planning on making my first trip of the year on the weekend of April 25th. Think that would be a bad idea with turkey season going on, as far as too many people?


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I made the mistake of camping down there on a friday-sunday of turkey season a few years ago. I think I was the only person fishing down there. Most people were turkey hunting and a good bit were hunting shrooms. The place was packed. If I would of shown up late on friday I would of had a hard time finding a place to camp.

Jake


----------



## chomputer (Jul 3, 2008)

One tip I have for you when going down there looking for water off the beaten path... The map that's on the AEP site is decent, but using the Google maps satellite view is a lot more accurate. The first time we went I used the AEP and found a few decent places that were easy to find. Before the second time I compared the AEP with Google satellite images and made notes. It was much easier to find those elusive blue patches on the AEP map once I made notes from Google on how to get to them.


----------



## Bherrick (Mar 15, 2006)

Hello

I can across the thread and though I would share a hand made map I did from an old Ohio Power map, it shows all the old sites locations

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/18236/ppuser/5703


----------



## franman78 (May 27, 2008)

Bherrick- Great sketch up of the area. That really cleared up a lot of my questions of where things used to be.

If the campgrounds are getting that pressure that they are now, do you think AEP would be more inclined to maybe open up some other areas?

There is no active mining going on that I know of down there, maybe a little reclaiming here and there. If you go to Morgan County's Engineer's website they have some tax map drawings of the area (haven't been updated it looks since 2004) that show the area pretty well. Ohio Power/AEP still retains a lot of the ground, but when Central Ohio Coal sold to Consol, Consol kept some in COCC's name, but a lot of it has been transferred over to FRE which is Consol land management arm that usually leases ground out for timber sales. I believe the areas for example around where campsite L used to be is owned by Consol now, which stinks because that is one area that I would love to see open back up. I do know though at the entrance to L this past fall the gate was gone off of St. Rt 83, but the drive looks pretty rough. I would never trespass back into there, but it was open.


----------

